# Automated Playback



## jackgrat (Jan 25, 2006)

It would be very useful if content could be scheduled for playback from a control list or a script. The application in my case is for local broadcast into a public access cable channel. An existing system is based on VHS playback into a Leightronix controller. This is very long in the tooth and prone to failure. The newer digital playback systems are way too expensive (>$6500). Other applications for playback systems like this are in advertising kiosks and video message displays. A key feature of these systems is that the set-up and configuration controls are separate from the video output. The programming and status of the playback system is managed from the USB or similar network connection.


----------

